# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  جزئیات تغییر دفترچه‌های کنکور 1401

## reza122

*جزئیات تغییر دفترچه‌های کنکور 1401 اعلام شد*https://www.farsnews.ir/news/14001125000133/%D8%AC%D8%B2%D8%A6%DB%8C%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D8%AA%D8%BA%DB%8C%DB%8C%D8%B1-%D8%AF%D9%81%D8%AA%D8%B1%DA%86%D9%87%E2%80%8C%D9%8  7%D8%A7%DB%8C-%DA%A9%D9%86%DA%A9%D9%88%D8%B1-40-%D8%A7%D8%B9%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%85-%D8%B4%D8%AF

نظرتون چیه ..!!!

----------


## Rubiker

موضوع هیجانی شد
کم مونده بود بگه برنده ها با هم و بازنده ها هم باهم فینال و رده بندی رو برگزار می کنند و مراسم اهدای جام با حضور داوطلب گرامی انجام خواهد گرفت. خواهشمند است نظم مراسم اهدای جام را رعایت فرمایید :Yahoo (99): 

خدا بخیر کنه کلا :Y (708):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):

----------


## reza122

بنظرم اینکار بیشترین ضررش برای داوطلبان گروه ریاضی باشه چون دیگه نمیتونن وقت اضافه ریاضی رو به فیزیک و شیمی بدن

----------


## mh81

فارغ از پیچیده شدن ماجرا( که همچنان معتقدم شرایط برای همه یکسانه)
شک نکنید امسال تقلبا کمتره و این خبر خوبیه. پارسال با اون حجم از تقلب حق خیلیا ضایع شد( لب مرزیا بیشتر)

----------


## mh81

با اتفاقات ۱۴۰۰ تعداد خیلی بیشتری به فکر تقلب در کنکور افتادن( دیدم که میگم)

هرطور شده باید جلوشو بگیرن که فاجعه نشه
و صدالبته بهترین راه قطع اینترنت بود .‌‌نمیدونم چرا به جای این تغییرات اینترنت رو در اون ۴ ساعت قطع نمیکنن...

----------


## Mds77

احساس میکنم چرت و پرته و این تغییرات اتفاق نمیفته:/

با چه منطقی زمین شناسی رو کنار فیزیک و شیمی گذاشتن؟
در ضمن قرار بود تعداد سوالات هم کم بشه...

----------


## mahdi_artur

آفرین پورعباس مثل همیشه گل کاشتی، چنان گفت تعداد سوالات کمتر از قبل میشه که فکرشم نمیکردم 5 تا دونه تست زمین کم کنن عین گدا گودولا.

بچه های نازنینی که با دیفالت ذهنی 20 دقیقه زمین رو میدم به زیست و باقی درس ها تا اینجا آزمون میدادن از الان به بعد حواستون باشه سرعت عمل تو درس زیست مهم تر از قبل شد. ولی همچنان کسی برنده است که از تایم ریاضی یه کوچولو بده به زیست و کسی هم بازنده که از زیست ناچارا بده ریاضی و به ته دفترچه دوم نرسونه چشای قشنگشو. (البته 4 دقیقه توی درس زیست و 3 دقیقه هم توی ریاضی نسبت به پارسال زیاد کردن که البته امیدوارم این زیاد شدنا حاصل گرد زدن و نتیجه گشاد بودن شون در اعلام اعداد و ارقام عین همیشه نباشه)
البته نکته ای که هست چون اینا حین جمع آوری دفترچه ها قراره یه بار بیشتر از حد معمول سال های قبل برن روی مخ تون پس یه 5 دقیقه ای اینطوری‌ممکنه تلف‌ کنید تا دوباره تمرکزتون جمع شه واسه دفترچه بعدی رو باز کردن. پس این چند دقیقه که اضاف کردن فک نکنید قراره رتبه شما رو نصف کنه.

دفترچه سوم هم که داره داد میزنه امسال میانگین درصد رتبه های زیر 10000 کشوری تو درس شیمی بواسطه تایمی که از زمین به اول شیمی و بعدا فیزیک میدن قرار بالا بکشه. پس لطف کنید یه واو هم از شیمی جا نندازید لازم تون میشه.

----------


## reza fff

> احساس میکنم چرت و پرته و این تغییرات اتفاق نمیفته:/
> 
> با چه منطقی زمین شناسی رو کنار فیزیک و شیمی گذاشتن؟
> در ضمن قرار بود تعداد سوالات هم کم بشه...


ن تمومه..حتما اجراش میکنن

----------


## Mds77

قطعا حوزه ها گند میزنن به ارامش و تمرکزمون...

----------


## Mohamad_R

*الان دوتا بحث خیلی بولد شد با این کار

یکی اینکه درصدای دروس به هم نزدیک باشه نوسان نزنه
یکی هم زماندار

البته من هیچ توجیه نمی تونم پیدا کنم که سرعت تست زنی از اینی هم که بود بیشتر شه! از ریاضی چیزی رو حذف نکنین چون شاید برسید به جایی که این تست وقتگیر ریاضی رو بزنم (کمیت ریاضی رو فدا کنم ) یا کلا ول کنم بدم به زیست مدت زمانو!
شک نکنید که سوالات اسون نخواهد بود

فکر کنم همین روشهای قلمچی که تشخیص سوالات دشوار و معقول و ضرب در منها بیش از بیش به کمک بیاد

الله اعلم*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mds77


قطعا حوزه ها گند میزنن به ارامش و تمرکزمون...


رویه کنکور قبل یه رویه 20 ساله بود مراقبا اسکل میزدن! 

واویلا به این طرح کنکور که با تاخیر های چشم گیر مدیریت خواهند کرد . 
علنا واسه ما 5 دیقه دیر و 5 دیقه زود گرفتن عمومی هارو در 1400*

----------


## Black_Hawk

تغییرات منطقیه
اگر می خواستن سوالات کم کنن هم زمانش کم میکردن هم سخترش میکردن پس همین بد نیست
مهم ترین چیزی که این داره اینه که ی بار کنکور میدین تقلبا خیلی کم میشه دیگه اونی که معدلش پایینه نگرانه این نیست که سنجش بگه دوباره بیا ازمون بدع
بدیشم اینه که هرچیزی اولین بار خطا زیاد داره

----------


## Mds77

> تغییرات منطقیه
> اگر می خواستن سوالات کم کنن هم زمانش کم میکردن هم سخترش میکردن پس همین بد نیست
> مهم ترین چیزی که این داره اینه که ی بار کنکور میدین تقلبا خیلی کم میشه دیگه اونی که معدلش پایینه نگرانه این نیست که سنجش بگه دوباره بیا ازمون بدع
> بدیشم اینه که هرچیزی اولین بار خطا زیاد داره


نه منطقی نیست تغییرات...
اگر میخواستن این تغییرات رو اجرا کنن باید حداقل در ازمونهای سنجش این حالت رو از ابتدای سال شبیه سازی میکردن،نه الان

----------


## mh81

#خبر #فوری
 دیگر تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۱/ ابطال نتیجه کنکور با عضویت در کانال های فروش سوال
 پورعباس، رییس سازمان سنجش 

◾️ دفترچه‌های کنکور کاربردوست و داوطلب دوست شده‌اند زیرا فاصله گزینه‌ها زیادتر شده و برای هر درسی ستون مجزا داریم که خیلی ریز و به هم چسبیده نیستند. این رویه کمک می‌کند خدایی نکرده اشتباهی برای جابجا زدن پاسخ‌ها صورت نگیرد.

◽️ پاسخ نامه‌ای که خلوت باشد آرامش بیشتری ایجاد می‌‎کند سپس پاسخنامه‌ها جمع آوری شده و برای مدت خیلی زیاد در دست داوطلب قرار نمی‌گیرد همین مسئله امنیت آزمون را بالا می‌برد و موجب افزایش عدالت آموزشی می‌شود. همچنین اگر خدایی نکرده نقشه‌ای از پیش طراحی شده باشد خنثی می‌شود.

◾️ وی به داوطلبان تأکید ‌کرد حتما در درج معدل خود توجه داشته باشند، چرا که مغایرت در معدل، قبولی آنها را ملغی می‌‌کند و خاطرنشان کرد: پنج نوبت فرصت به داوطلبان داده می‌شود تا معدل  خود را اصلاح کنند، در غیر این صورت در صورت مغایرت، قبولی آنها در کنکور ۱۴۰۱ ملغی می‌شود

 این تذکر مربوط به فارغ التحصیلان است و دانش آموزان دوازدهم که معدل احتمالی خود را وارد کرده اند، نگران این موضوع نباشند. سوابق تحصیلی که با پایان امتحانات نهایی خرداد و تصحیح آن در تیرماه به سازمان سنجش ارسال می شود، این موضوع اصلاح خواهد شد.

⚠️ همکاری و هماهنگی با حوزه حفاظتی و امنیتی در سطح بالایی قرار دارد. هرگونه وسیله غیراستاندارد از جمله پاک‌کن، خودکار، عینک غیراستاندارد به منزله تقلب لحاظ می‌شود. حتی عضویت داوطلبان در کانال‌ها و سایت هایی که تبلیغات کنکوری انجام می‌دهند را دستگاه‌های امنیتی تقلب تلقی می‌کنند و از پروسه آزمون حذف می‌شوند.

 این تذکر و هشداری بسیار مهم برای تمام داوطلبانی است که در کانال های پخش سوال و کلید آزمون های آزمایشی یا کنکور سراسری عضو هستند. توجه کنید که کانال هایی که در حال حاضر فقط برای آزمون های آزمایشی فعالیت می کنند نیز در ماه های آینده اطلاعیه فروش کنکور خواهند زد. با دستگیری صاحبان این کانال ها، لیست مشترکین کانال و کسانی که با راه های ارتباطی این کانال ها گفتگو و درخواست خرید داشته اند جزء شواهد و مستندات تقلب خواهد بود.

 | کنکور پریم: متفاوت‌ترین رسانه کنکوری | 
 @konkorprime

----------


## Black_Hawk

> نه منطقی نیست تغییرات...
> اگر میخواستن این تغییرات رو اجرا کنن باید حداقل در ازمونهای سنجش این حالت رو از ابتدای سال شبیه سازی میکردن،نه الان


تعاونی سنجش ربطی به سازمان سنجش نداره
الا هم۴ماه زمان دادن قطعا کسی که بخواد عادت بده خودشو میتونه 
ما مورد داشتیم۹۹ی هفته قبل کنکور خبراعلام می کردن الا که۴ماه زمان دارید برای ازمون خطا چه بسا قبلشم گفتن می خوان انجام بدن و البته هنوز خبر قطعی نیست

----------


## _Joseph_

*کنکور 1401 رقابت بر سر دو درس ریاضی و زیست خواهد بود / دقیقا اونچیزی که داوطلبان انتظارش رو نداشتن و همیشه ازش فراری بودن اتفاق افتاد با این کار / قرار گرفتن ریاضی و زیست دو درس وقت گیر کنار یکدیگیر یعنی دفترچه مرگ 
ریاضص که تقریبا میدانیم چگونه خواهد بود . زیست هم که همیشه خدا وقت گیر بود گرچه 4 دقیقه وقت اش بیشتر شده ولی باز هم دردی را دوا نمی کند.

معقول این بود که زمین شناسی رو بیارن دفترچه 2 و به همراه ریاضی و زیست زمین شناسی رو هم قرار بدن تا وقت زمین به زیست و ریاضی تعلق بگیره چون همه میدانیم که زمین شناسی رو اکثرا سفید میزارن.و بهتره از این وقت ش استفاده مفیدی بشه سر جلسه

ولی با این کار که زمین به همراه شیمی و فیزیک قرار گرفت شیمی هم 2 دقیقه تایمش افزایش یافت تقریبا میشه گفت داوطلبین در سولات درس شیمی 20 دقیقه بیشتر برای پاسخ گویی سوالات شیمی خواهند داشت و این یعنی افزایش درصد شیمی که چالش برانگیز ترین درس برای گروه تجربی با ضریب بالا بود و الان میتوان گفت که رقابت بر سر شیمی کمتر از کنکورهای گذشته خواهد بود 
 فیزیک هم که مشکل زمان چندان برایش چالش برانگیز نبود و معمولا بچه ها باهاش میانه خوبی داشتند و چند سوال هم که همه ساله سخت و محاسباتی بود رو نمیزدند ولی هیچ وقت ازش گله نکرده اند 

دفترچه 2 یعنی ریاضی و زیست تعیین کننده ترین دفترچه خواهد بود .

اونایی که ریاضی و زیست سرمایه گذاری کنن قطعا وضعیت خوبی خواهند داشت .
در مورد سطح سوالات هم من بعید میدونم سوالات آسان تر از کنکور 1400 باشند.*

----------


## mh81

با این روش، امکان رساندن پاسخ تست ها حین برگزاری آزمون کاهش می یابد، زیرا پاسخبرگ عمومی، جمع می شود و سپس پاسخبرگ اختصاصی ۱ پخش می شود و باز هم این پاسخبرگ جمع می شود و سپس پاسخ برگ سوم پخش می شود. 
همچنین چینش تست ها و گزینه ها در دفترچه های سه گانه، متفاوت خواهد بود، که کار را برای تقلب حین جلسه بازهم دشوارتر می کند.
 @drsebti

----------


## mojtabamessi

چیزی تغییری نکرد یکم بهتر شد مگ کسی برای ریاضی بیشتر از ۴۰ دقیقه وقت میزاره؟ ۴۰ دقیقه ریاضی ۵۰ دقیقه زیست نرماله همه همین بودن قبلنم
هر سوال ریاضی ۲ دقیقه هم وقت بزاری تو ۴۰ دقیقه ۷۰ میزنی اگ به سختی ۱۴۰۰ باشه میشه به ۵۰ هم رسید
درباره زیست هم فکر نکنم کسی پیدا بشه قبلنم بیشتر از ۵۰ دقیقه وقت میزاشت براش پس درکل چیزی تغییر نکرده 
۵ دقیقه زمان بیشتر شده ک اونم ب احتمال زیاد سوالای وقت گیر و برای نزدن یکم بیشتر بشن

----------


## farzaddd

طرح خوبیه فقط کاش زمین تو دفترچه زیست بود

----------


## farzaddd

ترمزاون پورعباسو کشیدن،کامپیوتر میخریم مجازیش میکنیم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

> آفرین پورعباس مثل همیشه گل کاشتی، چنان گفت تعداد سوالات کمتر از قبل میشه که فکرشم نمیکردم 5 تا دونه تست زمین کم کنن عین گدا گودولا.
> 
> بچه های نازنینی که با دیفالت ذهنی 20 دقیقه زمین رو میدم به زیست و باقی درس ها تا اینجا آزمون میدادن از الان به بعد حواستون باشه سرعت عمل تو درس زیست مهم تر از قبل شد. ولی همچنان کسی برنده است که از تایم ریاضی یه کوچولو بده به زیست و کسی هم بازنده که از زیست ناچارا بده ریاضی و به ته دفترچه دوم نرسونه چشای قشنگشو. (البته 4 دقیقه توی درس زیست و 3 دقیقه هم توی ریاضی نسبت به پارسال زیاد کردن که البته امیدوارم این زیاد شدنا حاصل گرد زدن و نتیجه گشاد بودن شون در اعلام اعداد و ارقام عین همیشه نباشه)
> البته نکته ای که هست چون اینا حین جمع آوری دفترچه ها قراره یه بار بیشتر از حد معمول سال های قبل برن روی مخ تون پس یه 5 دقیقه ای اینطوری‌ممکنه تلف‌ کنید تا دوباره تمرکزتون جمع شه واسه دفترچه بعدی رو باز کردن. پس این چند دقیقه که اضاف کردن فک نکنید قراره رتبه شما رو نصف کنه.
> 
> دفترچه سوم هم که داره داد میزنه امسال میانگین درصد رتبه های زیر 10000 کشوری تو درس شیمی بواسطه تایمی که از زمین به اول شیمی و بعدا فیزیک میدن قرار بالا بکشه. پس لطف کنید یه واو هم از شیمی جا نندازید لازم تون میشه.


*البته در مورد حذفیات باید بگم که درسته در تجربی فقط زمین شناسی 5 سوال ازش حذف شده 
ولی در گروه های دیگر این تغییرات زیاد بوده 
مثلا در رشتهر یاضی 5 سوال از ریاضی و 5 سوال از فیزیک و 5 سوال هم از شیمی حذف شده و از هر کدام هم 5 دقیقه وقت کمتر شده 
انسانی هم فکر کنم سوالتش تغییری داشته باشه
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> طرح خوبیه فقط کاش زمین تو دفترچه زیست بود


*دقیقا زمین رو بدن دفترچه 2 خیلی خوب میشه*

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*هم اکنون طراح زمین شناسی:

*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *هم اکنون طراح زمین شناسی:
> 
> *


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Rubiker

> *دقیقا زمین رو بدن دفترچه 2 خیلی خوب میشه*


ولی یوسف جان به نظر میرسه همین ترکیب بهتره
چون اگه زمین بیاد اینور زیست و ریاضی و زمین باهم میشن ۱۰۶ دقیقه. علنا کسی قبلا هم واسه این دوتا درس ۱۰۶ دقیقه نمی داد. قبلا ۸۳ دقیقه بودن و نهایت ده دقیقه هم از زمین میدادن میشدن ۹۳ دقیقه

از اون طرف اگه زمین بیاد اینور فیزیک و شیمی میشن ۷۴ دقیقه علنا یعنی هیچی. چون هر دو درس بشدت وقت گیرترن. قبلا هم کسی ۳۵ دقیقه نمی داد به شیمی (بیشتر میداد) اگرم تایم کمی میداد رتبه ش به مرتبه فنا میرسید (آخرین وادی عشق عطار). به نظرم منطقی تر همینه. در غیر این صورت باید سر دفترچه ۲ داوطلبا وسطش یه چاییم دم کنن بخورن چون تایمش زیادی میشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> ولی یوسف جان به نظر میرسه همین ترکیب بهتره
> چون اینجوری زیست و ریاضی باهم میشن ۱۰۶ دقیقه. علنا کسی قبلا هم واسه این دوتا درس ۱۰۶ دقیقه نمی داد. قبلا ۸۳ دقیقه بودن و نهایت ده دقیقه هم از زمین میدادن میشدن ۹۳ دقیقه
> 
> از اون طرف اگه زمین بیاد اینور فیزیک و شیمی میشن ۷۴ دقیقه علنا یعنی هیچی. چون هر دو درس بشدت وقت گیرترن. قبلا هم کسی ۳۵ دقیقه نمی داد به شیمی (بیشتر میداد) اگرم تایم کمی میداد رتبه ش به مرتبه فنا میرسید (آخرین وادی عشق عطار). به نظرم منطقی تر همینه. در غیر این صورت باید سر دفترچه ۲ داوطلبا وسطش یه چاییم دم کنن بخورن چون تایمش زیادی میشه


*نه کجا میشه 108 دقیقه؟؟؟
40 دقیقه زیست وقت داره و 50 دقیقه هم ریاضی رو هم میشه 90 دقیقه برای ریاضی و زیست 
دفترچه سوم هم که 37 دقیقه شیمی و 37 دقیقه فیزیک و 16 دقیقه زمین که رو هم میشه 90 دقیقه*

----------


## Rubiker

> *نه کجا میشه 108 دقیقه؟؟؟
> 40 دقیقه زیست وقت داره و 50 دقیقه هم ریاضی رو هم میشه 90 دقیقه برای ریاضی و زیست 
> دفترچه سوم هم که 37 دقیقه شیمی و 37 دقیقه فیزیک و 16 دقیقه زمین که رو هم میشه 80 دقیقه*


نه گفتی زمین بیاد پیش زیست و ریاضی اونو گفتم که تایم زیست و ریاضی دیگه خیلی زیاد میشه. از اونورم فیزیک و شیمی تایمی نمیمونه براشون

----------


## _Joseph_

> نه گفتی زمین بیاد پیش زیست و ریاضی اونو گفتم که تایم زیست و ریاضی دیگه خیلی زیاد میشه. از اونورم فیزیک و شیمی تایمی نمیمونه براشون


*فیزیک و شیمی همون 90 دقیقه باشه اوکی هستش 

ریاضی و زیست هر دو وقت گیزن شدید . و 90 دقیقه به نظر من برای ریاضی و زیست کمه
80 سوال ریاضی و زیست 90 دقیقه 
65 سوال شیمی و فیزیک 90 دقیقه 
این به نظرم خوب نیست میتونستن بهتر مدیریتش کنن 
مثلا 80 دقیقه برای شیمی و فیزیک بدن 
100دقیقه برای زیست و زمین و ریاضی 

*

----------


## Little_girl

> *فیزیک و شیمی همون 90 دقیقه باشه اوکی هستش 
> 
> ریاضی و زیست هر دو وقت گیزن شدید . و 90 دقیقه به نظر من برای ریاضی و زیست کمه
> 80 سوال ریاضی و زیست 90 دقیقه 
> 65 سوال شیمی و فیزیک 90 دقیقه 
> این به نظرم خوب نیست میتونستن بهتر مدیریتش کنن 
> مثلا 80 دقیقه برای شیمی و فیزیک بدن 
> 100دقیقه برای زیست و زمین و ریاضی 
> 
> *


الان بدبخت شدیم نه؟
احساس میکنم کنکور هر روز و هر روز داره ترسناکتر میشه.
حتی این کلمه که شرایط همه یکسانه هم آرومم نمیکنه جدیدا :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Rubiker

> *فیزیک و شیمی همون 90 دقیقه باشه اوکی هستش 
> 
> ریاضی و زیست هر دو وقت گیزن شدید . و 90 دقیقه به نظر من برای ریاضی و زیست کمه
> 80 سوال ریاضی و زیست 90 دقیقه 
> 65 سوال شیمی و فیزیک 90 دقیقه 
> این به نظرم خوب نیست میتونستن بهتر مدیریتش کنن 
> مثلا 80 دقیقه برای شیمی و فیزیک بدن 
> 100دقیقه برای زیست و زمین و ریاضی 
> 
> *


آخه زمین بیاد اینور تایم ۱۶ دقیقه اش رو هم میاره اینور خب


مگر اینکه کلا عوضش می کردن :Yahoo (94):

----------


## _Joseph_

> الان بدبخت شدیم نه؟
> احساس میکنم کنکور هر روز و هر روز داره ترسناکتر میشه.
> حتی این کلمه که شرایط همه یکسانه هم آرومم نمیکنه جدیدا


*مگه خوشبخت بودیم قبل این؟
ما از اون زمانیکه نطفه بودیم بد بخت بودیم { خودم رو میگم}
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> آخه زمین بیاد اینور تایم ۱۶ دقیقه اش رو هم میاره اینور خب
> 
> 
> مگر اینکه کلا عوضش می کردن


*آره دیگه همینو میگم که زمین رو 10 دقیقه بهش تایم میدادن برای زمین 16 دقیقه واقعا زیاده نمیدونم زمین شناسی خوندید یا نه ولی میشه 60 درصد سوالاتش رو در 5 دقیقه زد اگه یه نفر خوب خونده باشه . 
*

----------


## Little_girl

یه سوال دیگه هم اینجا پیش میاد
پاسخبرگا چه شکلیه؟
الان منی که پاسخبرگ چاپ شده گرفتم چی کار کنم آخه؟؟؟
بعد اونایی که یه سری مباحثو انتخابی میخونن شماره سوالا فرق میکنه الان یعنی هر دفترچه از شماره ۱ شروع میشه؟؟؟


واییی دارم دیوونه میشم دیگه فک کنم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Little_girl

> *مگه خوشبخت بودیم قبل این؟
> ما از اون زمانیکه نطفه بودیم بد بخت بودیم { خودم رو میگم}
> *


به شخصه من نیز چنین بوده ام 
تا کنون فقط بدبختی بوده

----------


## _Joseph_

> یه سوال دیگه هم اینجا پیش میاد
> پاسخبرگا چه شکلیه؟
> الان منی که پاسخبرگ چاپ شده گرفتم چی کار کنم آخه؟؟؟
> بعد اونایی که یه سری مباحثو انتخابی میخونن شماره سوالا فرق میکنه الان یعنی هر دفترچه از شماره ۱ شروع میشه؟؟؟
> 
> 
> واییی دارم دیوونه میشم دیگه فک کنم


*آره همینطوریه بنا به سخنان پور عباس 
هر درس ستون مختص به خودش رو تو پاسخ برگ داره 
به نظر من این قسمت پاسخ نامه و تغییرت گرافیکی از بهترین تغییراتی بود که اتفاق افتاده به شخصه زیاد تو این اشتباه ها افتاده بودم قبلا*

----------


## Little_girl

> *آره دیگه همینو میگم که زمین رو 10 دقیقه بهش تایم میدادن برای زمین 16 دقیقه واقعا زیاده نمیدونم زمین شناسی خوندید یا نه ولی میشه 60 درصد سوالاتش رو در 5 دقیقه زد اگه یه نفر خوب خونده باشه . 
> *


آره ای کاش زمین رو مینداختن پیش ریاضی و زیست 

احساس میکنم امسال دو تا درسی که رتبه تکون میده ریاضی و زیست باشه با این وضعیت

----------


## Little_girl

> *آره همینطوریه بنا به سخنان پور عباس 
> هر درس ستون مختص به خودش رو تو پاسخ برگ داره 
> به نظر من این قسمت پاسخ نامه و تغییرت گرافیکی از بهترین تغییراتی بود که اتفاق افتاده به شخصه زیاد تو این اشتباه ها افتاده بودم قبلا*


آره خوبه 

فقط امیدوارم یه نمونه ازشو حداقل تو آزمونهای سنجش ببینیم که ببینیم با چی طرفیم....
من ترس اینم دارم تو این مدل پاسخبرگم جابه جا بزنم سابقه ام خرابه تو این مورد :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Fatemehiyy

بنظرتون کنکور های شبیه ساز (مثل کنکوریوم و چندکنکور) دفترچه هاشون رو این شکلی میکنن؟

----------


## Rubiker

> قطعا حوزه ها گند میزنن به ارامش و تمرکزمون...


به عنوان کسی که قبلا کنکور با دو‌ دفترچه اختصاصی رو تجربه کردم (زمین جدا بقیه جدا) تا حدودی با این نظر موافقم. قبلا هم با آوردن دفترچه ها وسط آزمون رسما سالن آزمون میشد سوق الجیشی مراقبا. ولی نگرانی چندانی نداره. شرایط همه همینه

----------


## Little_girl

> به عنوان کسی که قبلا کنکور با دو‌ دفترچه اختصاصی رو تجربه کردم (زمین جدا بقیه جدا) تا حدودی با این نظر موافقم. قبلا هم با آوردن دفترچه ها وسط آزمون رسما سالن آزمون میشد سوق الجیشی مراقبا. ولی نگرانی چندانی نداره. شرایط همه همینه


ببخشید  یه سوال 
قبلا که دفترچه اختصاصی رو میدادن خوب به طبع یه سریا ۹ اینا از سالن میرفتن
الان که این شکلی شده به طبع باید همه بشینن تقریبا تا دفترچه اختصاصی سوم 
اون شلوغی اون وسط خیلی وحشناک میشه؟

----------


## reza fff

> الان بدبخت شدیم نه؟
> احساس میکنم کنکور هر روز و هر روز داره ترسناکتر میشه.
> حتی این کلمه که شرایط همه یکسانه هم آرومم نمیکنه جدیدا


واس همه همینه..من خودم نگران بودم اینا کارخرابی کنن ولی زمانبندیو خوب بستن مشکلی نداره..طرف خونده باشه هیچی نیست این تغییرات براش چ بسا بهترم بشه چون تو هر دفترچه اختصاصی فقط رو دوتا درس تمرکز میکنه

----------


## _Joseph_

> واس همه همینه..من خودم نگران بودم اینا کارخرابی کنن ولی زمانبندیو خوب بستن مشکلی نداره..طرف خونده باشه هیچی نیست این تغییرات براش چ بسا بهترم بشه چون تو هر دفترچه اختصاصی فقط رو دوتا درس تمرکز میکنه


*آره مدیریت زمان بهتر میشه کرد چون تمرکز به جای پنج درس و استرس داشتن پنج درس میاد روی دوتا درس ولی یه چیزی که سنجش باید رعایت کنه استاندارد سوالات هستش / اگه ریاضی مثل 1400 و زیست مثل 140 رو بیارن تو دفترچه عملا کسی برای رفتچره سوم حتی صبر نمیکنه و جلسه رو ترک میکنه 
ولی اگه سوالا استاندارد زمانی رو رعایت کنن خوب هستش*

----------


## Rubiker

> ببخشید  یه سوال 
> قبلا که دفترچه اختصاصی رو میدادن خوب به طبع یه سریا ۹ اینا از سالن میرفتن
> الان که این شکلی شده به طبع باید همه بشینن تقریبا تا دفترچه اختصاصی سوم 
> اون شلوغی اون وسط خیلی وحشناک میشه؟


ببینید این چیزی که میگین و اینکه شلوغی خب هر سال در جریان ترک سالن یسری شلوغی هایی پیش میاد. مربوط به امسال و پارسال هم نیست. تو کنکور آینده فقط یک مرحله اضافه تر قراره دفترچه بدن همین و جای نگرانی نداره واقعا. در ضمن هنوز که معلوم نیست کی اجازه میدن داوطلبا برن بیرون. پس بهتره با این افکار ذهنتون رو مشوش نکنید. چکاریه  :Y (551):  :Y (551):  :Y (551):  تازه شرایط همه هم یکسانه (که آرومتون هم نمی کنه :Yahoo (76): )

----------


## Mds77

> به عنوان کسی که قبلا کنکور با دو‌ دفترچه اختصاصی رو تجربه کردم (زمین جدا بقیه جدا) تا حدودی با این نظر موافقم. قبلا هم با آوردن دفترچه ها وسط آزمون رسما سالن آزمون میشد سوق الجیشی مراقبا. ولی نگرانی چندانی نداره. شرایط همه همینه


تعداد پاسخنامه ها چندتا بود؟
چون قراره برای اختصاصیا دو تا پاسخ نامه جدا بدن

----------


## reza fff

رو کاغذ خوب چیزی نوشتن..ببینیم تو عمل چیکر میکنن..مخصوصا ک بعضی مراقبا باید خیلی توجیه شن

----------


## Parimah

> ببخشید  یه سوال 
> قبلا که دفترچه اختصاصی رو میدادن خوب به طبع یه سریا ۹ اینا از سالن میرفتن
> الان که این شکلی شده به طبع باید همه بشینن تقریبا تا دفترچه اختصاصی سوم 
> اون شلوغی اون وسط خیلی وحشناک میشه؟


وقتی تسلط روی سوالات داشته باشی و مدیریت آزمون رو با مقنعه و مانتو و ماسک و پنجره باز یا بسته ( سروصدا ) یا سکوت بگذرونی دیگ رفت و امد هیچ بنی بشری واست رو مخ نیست 

چون قبلا تو آزمون های جامعی که  خودت گرفتی تمرین کردی حتی اگه آبریزش بینی یا خارش کمر یا دستشویی هم واست پیش بیاد از شدت استرس پس نمیفتی 

اینهارو تمرین کن تو خونه 

گاهی من از شدت گردن درد میخوام بیهوش بشم ولی اینقدر تمرین کردم که واسم دیگه چیزی نیست 

ما دخترا که مقنعه و مانتو هم داریم اینم یه جور چالشه 

یادمه پارسال آزمونمون داشتن کولر رو درست میکردند و دریل آورده بودند یکی از بچه ها گوشگیر آورده بود زده بود تو گوشش و نتیجه ش شد داروسازی تبریز

و یکی از رفیقامم دندون اصفهان اورد و دقیقا پشت سروصدا ها نشسته بود مراقب میترسید نردبان بیفته روش ولی با خیال راحت و بدون توجه داشت سوالات شیمی شو حل میکرد 

چون تو خونه با شرایط بدتر و سروصدای های اثاث کشی و ساختمون سازی هم امتحان میداده دیگه شلوغی حوزه واسش چیزی نبود

خودتو باور کن و تمرکزتو با کارهای کوچیک تقویت کن دیگه خرمگس هم دورت پرسه بزنه واست اذیت کننده نمیشه دیگ پخش برگه های امسال و شلوغیش جای خود داره

----------


## Rubiker

> تعداد پاسخنامه ها چندتا بود؟
> چون قراره برای اختصاصیا دو تا پاسخ نامه جدا بدن


عمومی رو مطمنم جدا بود
در مورد اختصاصیا چیزی که یادمه یدونه بود. دفترچه دوتا پاسخ یدونه. 


پ.ن: مال عهد دقیانوس بود طبیعیه یادم نباشه :Y (446):  :Y (551):  :Y (551):

----------


## _Joseph_

> عمومی رو مطمنم جدا بود
> در مورد اختصاصیا چیزی که یادمه یدونه بود. دفترچه دوتا پاسخ یدونه. 
> 
> 
> پ.ن: مال عهد دقیانوس بود طبیعیه یادم نباشه


*سه دفترچه + 3 پاسخ نامه 

مورد بعدی که در سخنان پیشین رئیس سازمان سنجش بود رعایت استاندارد فضای سوالات در دفترچه های اختصاصی بود که این هم اگر اجرایی بشه جزو تغییرات خوبی خواهد بود . جای محاسبه واقعا کمه در دفترچه و پور عباس گفته بودش که فاصله سوالا طوری تنظیم خواهد شد که جا برای محاسبه کافی باشد.*

----------


## Rubiker

> *سه دفترچه + 3 پاسخ نامه 
> 
> مورد بعدی که در سخنان پیشین رئیس سازمان سنجش بود رعایت استاندارد فضای سوالات در دفترچه های اختصاصی بود که این هم اگر اجرایی بشه جزو تغییرات خود خواهد بود . جیا محاسبه واقعا کمه در دفترچه و پور عباس گفته بودش که فاصله سوالا طوری تنظیم خواهد شد که جا برای محاسبه کافی باشد.*


یوسف جان مال سال ۸۴ رو میگم.  :Y (478):

----------


## farzaddd

این پورعباس خیلی بهتر از اون خدایی هست،خدایی مافیا بود

----------


## Mds77

> عمومی رو مطمنم جدا بود
> در مورد اختصاصیا چیزی که یادمه یدونه بود. دفترچه دوتا پاسخ یدونه. 
> 
> 
> پ.ن: مال عهد دقیانوس بود طبیعیه یادم نباشه


بعیده این تغییرات فضای جالبی رو ایجاد کنه من اصلا خوش بین نیستم
خیلی بعیده حوزه ها بتونن مدیریت درستی انجام بدن
چون هر پاسخنامه اختصاصی ، فقط ۹۰ دقیقه دستمونه
تا الان هم حدودا ده دقیقه تلف میشد  اونم در شرایطی که فقط سوالات رو مجبور بودن وسط جلسه جمع کنن://

----------


## Rubiker

> بعیده این تغییرات فضای جالبی رو ایجاد کنه من اصلا خوش بین نیستم
> خیلی بعیده حوزه ها بتونن مدیریت درستی انجام بدن
> چون هر پاسخنامه اختصاصی ، فقط ۹۰ دقیقه دستمونه
> تا الان هم حدودا ده دقیقه تلف میشد  اونم در شرایطی که فقط سوالات رو مجبور بودن وسط جلسه جمع کنن://


به نظر من تا روز کنکور فکر کردن به این موارد و اشغال ذهن با اینا چیزی جز ضرر برای یک داوطلب نداره. در واقع مدیریت کنکور فقط مربوط به سر جلسه نمیشه و از هفته ها و یا ماهها قبل شروع میشه. مثل همین الان

----------


## mohammad1397

گروه های تقلب باندی هستن یه نفر عکس میگیره واسه هر درس هم کلید زن دارن عرض نیم ساعت واسه هر دفترچه  میتونن تقلب برسونن هر چند کارشون سخت تر شده ولی زیاد تاثیری نداره بجای این کارا باید اینترنت کامل قطع کنن حداقل فقط برای تجربیا

----------


## reza fff

> گروه های تقلب باندی هستن یه نفر عکس میگیره واسه هر درس هم کلید زن دارن عرض نیم ساعت واسه هر دفترچه  میتونن تقلب برسونن هر چند کارشون سخت تر شده ولی زیاد تاثیری نداره بجای این کارا باید اینترنت کامل قطع کنن حداقل فقط برای تجربیا


اینترنت کامل ک نمیشه مملکت میخوابه حتی روز جمعه
نتو منطقه ای باید قطع کنن ک انگار امکانش نیس..یا تو محل برگزاری پارازیت بندازن ک اینو فک کنم برا سلامتی مضره(شایدم برا 4 ساعت مسله ای نباشه نمیدونم)

----------


## mh81

> اینترنت کامل ک نمیشه مملکت میخوابه حتی روز جمعه
> نتو منطقه ای باید قطع کنن ک انگار امکانش نیس..یا تو محل برگزاری پارازیت بندازن ک اینو فک کنم برا سلامتی مضره(شایدم برا 4 ساعت مسله ای نباشه نمیدونم)


والا واسه تظاهراتا که خوب بلدن چندین روز سراسری اینترنتو قطع کنن!!

----------


## _Joseph_

> گروه های تقلب باندی هستن یه نفر عکس میگیره واسه هر درس هم کلید زن دارن عرض نیم ساعت واسه هر دفترچه  میتونن تقلب برسونن هر چند کارشون سخت تر شده ولی زیاد تاثیری نداره بجای این کارا باید اینترنت کامل قطع کنن حداقل فقط برای تجربیا





> اینترنت کامل ک نمیشه مملکت میخوابه حتی روز جمعه
> نتو منطقه ای باید قطع کنن ک انگار امکانش نیس..یا تو محل برگزاری پارازیت بندازن ک اینو فک کنم برا سلامتی مضره(شایدم برا 4 ساعت مسله ای نباشه نمیدونم)


*تو شهرهای بزرگ مثل تبریز و تهران در منطقه آزمون اینترنت همراه به کل قطع میشه / این امکان در آزمون سراسری 1400 اتفاق افتاد و من خودم شاهدش بودم .امسال هم مستثنی نخواهد بود*

----------


## reza fff

> والا واسه تظاهراتا که خوب بلدن چندین روز سراسری اینترنتو قطع کنن!!


اون فرق فوکوله :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza fff


اینترنت کامل ک نمیشه مملکت میخوابه حتی روز جمعه
نتو منطقه ای باید قطع کنن ک انگار امکانش نیس..یا تو محل برگزاری پارازیت بندازن ک اینو فک کنم برا سلامتی مضره(شایدم برا 4 ساعت مسله ای نباشه نمیدونم)


اولا فقط نت همراه رو میشه قطع کرد
سیلیکون ولی رو هم 4 ساعت نتش رو قطع کنی اتفاقی نمیوفته؛ نمیدونم منظورت از خوابیدن مملکت چیه*

----------


## Lyra.kooki

> اینترنت کامل ک نمیشه مملکت میخوابه حتی روز جمعه
> نتو منطقه ای باید قطع کنن ک انگار امکانش نیس..یا تو محل برگزاری پارازیت بندازن ک اینو فک کنم برا سلامتی مضره(شایدم برا 4 ساعت مسله ای نباشه نمیدونم)


حالا یکی ببینه فکر میکنه ژاپنی،آمریکایی،کره ای چیزی زندگی میکنیم که با چهارساعت قطعی از رقبا عقب بیفتیم:/
ایرانه دیگه.همین حالاشم سال ها از بقیه عقبه.
چقدم که واسه خودشون مهمه:/زمان تظاهرات میتونستن تا یه ماهم قطعی رو ادامه بدن

----------


## reza fff

> حالا یکی ببینه فکر میکنه ژاپنی،آمریکایی،کره ای چیزی زندگی میکنیم که با چهارساعت قطعی از رقبا عقب بیفتیم:/
> ایرانه دیگه.همین حالاشم سال ها از بقیه عقبه.
> چقدم که واسه خودشون مهمه:/زمان تظاهرات میتونستن تا یه ماهم قطعی رو ادامه بدن


شاید بحث جون یکی درمیون باش
مسایل امنیتیم با این چیزا قاطی نکن ک تو اون مورد فقط حفظ ساختارو درنظر میگیرن

----------


## reza fff

> حالا یکی ببینه فکر میکنه ژاپنی،آمریکایی،کره ای چیزی زندگی میکنیم که با چهارساعت قطعی از رقبا عقب بیفتیم:/
> ایرانه دیگه.همین حالاشم سال ها از بقیه عقبه.
> چقدم که واسه خودشون مهمه:/زمان تظاهرات میتونستن تا یه ماهم قطعی رو ادامه بدن


تو چین قطع میکنن نتو اونم منطقه ای

----------


## Lyra.kooki

> شاید بحث جون یکی درمیون باش
> مسایل امنیتیم با این چیزا قاطی نکن ک تو اون مورد فقط حفظ ساختارو درنظر میگیرن


اینا بخوان میتونن جای این همه جو دادن و تغییرات عجیب و تا حد زیادی به درد نخور شرایط رو جور کنن و منطقه ای قطع کنن.
و اینکه اتفاقا دوران کرونا هم فقط حفظ ساختار رو در نظر گرفتنااا،بازم جون کسی براشون مهم نبود.پس اگه موضوع فقط جون یه نفره که خب این 4 ساعتم روش"

----------


## aminlmnop

خب نتیجه این اخبار گسترده و تغییرات فوق عظیم را در یک کلمه بیان کنید : هیچی ، یعنی هیچی تر از هیچی. عمومی کاملا بدون تغییر، عدم تغییر تعداد سوال و 5 دقیقه زمان بیشتر ( یعنی بجای 4.10 کنکور 4.15 دقیقه کنکور میدید- تفاوت را احساس کنید :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): ) . افزایش دفترچه ها و سوالات هم تقلب رو تقریبا به صفر میرسونه و دیگه لازم نیست معدود افرادی بعد کنکور دستگیر یا آزمون مجدد بدن. دوباره دودش تو چشم کسایی رفت که سر حواشی وقت میسوزونن.
یه دوستی هم گفت زمین وقتش رفته به شیمی پس درصدای شیمی میاد بالا خب قبلش مگه وقت زمین به کجا میرفت ؟ یعنی دوستان با 35 تا سلاح کشتارجمعی تو 35 دقیقه مواجه میشدن ؟ بعدم فرضا مواجه میشدن خب دیگه اون زمان به زیست نمیره پس میانگین زیست میاد پایین یکم و بازم عملا هیچی. 
توصیه من : با توجه به گستردگی زیاد تغییرات بازم هیچی ، مثل همیشه عمل کنید . فقط یه چیز ریز بخوام بگم اگه رو فیزیک و شیمی تسلط بالایی داشته باشید با توجه به وقت خیلی مناسب دفترچه 2 به نفعتون میشه

----------


## aminlmnop

> *کنکور 1401 رقابت بر سر دو درس ریاضی و زیست خواهد بود / دقیقا اونچیزی که داوطلبان انتظارش رو نداشتن و همیشه ازش فراری بودن اتفاق افتاد با این کار / قرار گرفتن ریاضی و زیست دو درس وقت گیر کنار یکدیگیر یعنی دفترچه مرگ 
> ریاضص که تقریبا میدانیم چگونه خواهد بود . زیست هم که همیشه خدا وقت گیر بود گرچه 4 دقیقه وقت اش بیشتر شده ولی باز هم دردی را دوا نمی کند.
> 
> معقول این بود که زمین شناسی رو بیارن دفترچه 2 و به همراه ریاضی و زیست زمین شناسی رو هم قرار بدن تا وقت زمین به زیست و ریاضی تعلق بگیره چون همه میدانیم که زمین شناسی رو اکثرا سفید میزارن.و بهتره از این وقت ش استفاده مفیدی بشه سر جلسه
> 
> ولی با این کار که زمین به همراه شیمی و فیزیک قرار گرفت شیمی هم 2 دقیقه تایمش افزایش یافت تقریبا میشه گفت داوطلبین در سولات درس شیمی 20 دقیقه بیشتر برای پاسخ گویی سوالات شیمی خواهند داشت و این یعنی افزایش درصد شیمی که چالش برانگیز ترین درس برای گروه تجربی با ضریب بالا بود و الان میتوان گفت که رقابت بر سر شیمی کمتر از کنکورهای گذشته خواهد بود 
>  فیزیک هم که مشکل زمان چندان برایش چالش برانگیز نبود و معمولا بچه ها باهاش میانه خوبی داشتند و چند سوال هم که همه ساله سخت و محاسباتی بود رو نمیزدند ولی هیچ وقت ازش گله نکرده اند 
> 
> دفترچه 2 یعنی ریاضی و زیست تعیین کننده ترین دفترچه خواهد بود .
> ...


دور و بر ما که اکثرن مثل خودم وقت ریاضی رو کمی به زیست میدادن و عمده وقت زمین روی شیمی میذاشتن ، حتی تا این حد که وقت زمینو کم کردن وقت ریاضی و زیست رو کمی بیشتر . تصمیم که گرفتن خیلی منطقی بود بنظر من . اگه  ناعادلانه ترین درس رو برحسب نسبت میزان زمان پیشنهادی به سختی و وقت گیری تعریف کنیم ، قطعا شیمی اول میشه.

----------


## aminlmnop

> گروه های تقلب باندی هستن یه نفر عکس میگیره واسه هر درس هم کلید زن دارن عرض نیم ساعت واسه هر دفترچه  میتونن تقلب برسونن هر چند کارشون سخت تر شده ولی زیاد تاثیری نداره بجای این کارا باید اینترنت کامل قطع کنن حداقل فقط برای تجربیا



چقد طول میکشه اون دفترچه برسه که بخوان کلید بزنن که یکی گوشی آورده باشه بعد بره با گوشیش ببینه ؟، کلا سال پیش یه کانال کلید مدیا از دست وزارت اطلاعات در رفت که اونم چند روز بعدش فیلتر شد و خیلیارو بابتش گرفتن و ... .اکثر حوزه ها هم جمر دارن و تو شهرای بزرگ هم نت منطقه ای قطع میشه .  بعدم کی ریسک گوشی آوردن سر جلسه رو قبول میکنه ؟ ( جرمه طبق قانون به علاوه محرومیت وبقیه چیزا)من خودم اگه 2 ساعت تو کل سال کنکور درس خونده باشم بازم ریسکشو قبول نمیکنم ، مگه یکی صفر صفر بیاره ، بعد کلیدم بدن گوشی هم بیاره گیرم نیفتته بعدشم دستگیر نشه جمر هم حوزه نداشته باشه، مگه چند تا سوال رو میتونه ببینه با این وضع جدایی دفترچه ها ؟ آزمون مجدد و برسی سوابق و ... هم بماند. منکه دور و بر کسی ندیدم با این روشا نتیجه ای بگیره. عملا تغییری تو ترکیب حداقل 15 20 هزار نفر اول بوجود نمیاد.  
این حرفای ناامیدکننده رو نگیم و نشر ندیم خیلی بهتره...

----------


## Mohamad_R

*کپی شده از چنل اقای سروش مویینی:

📌 جزییات دفترچه های کنکور سراسری ۱۴۰۱


🎙 پورعباس، رییس سازمان سنجش در مصاحبه خود با خبرگزاری ایلنا و فارس، چگونگی افزایش پاسخبرگ ها و دفترچه های کنکور آینده را تشریح کرد که در ادامه، توضیحات ایشان را به همراه تحلیل من می خوانید.


📚 هر پنج گروه آزمایشی ۱۰۰ سوال عمومی دارند که در ۷۵ دقیقه پاسخگوی آن خواهند بود. پس از آن دفترچه‌ها و پاسخنامه‌های عمومی جمع آوری و آزمون اختصاصی شروع خواهد شد.


📐 در گروه آزمایشی ریاضی دفترچه اختصاصی گروه ریاضی دو بخش می‌شود که شامل دفتر شماره «دو» و دفتر شماره «سه» با دو پاسخنامه مجزا برای هرکدام است. دفتر شماره دو شامل درس ریاضیات با ۵۰ سوال با زمان پاسخ‌دهی ۸۰ دقیقه، دفتر شماره سه شامل درس فیزیک ۴۰ سوال با زمان پاسخ‌دهی ۵۰ دقیقه، درس شیمی ۳۰ سوال با زمان پاسخ‌دهی ۳۰ دقیقه و جمع ۷۰ سوال در ۸۰ دقیقه خواهد بود. همچنین گروه ریاضی یک دفترچه و پاسخنامه عمومی همراه با ۱۰۰ سوال با زمان پاسخ دهی ۷۵ دقیقه دارد.


🏷 تقسیم بندی درس ها میان دو دفترچه مشابه همان چیزی است که پیش از این گفتم. در درس ریاضیات در سال های گذشته، ۵۵ سوال با زمان ۸۵ دقیقه داشتیم و متوسط زمان پاسخگویی به هرسوال، ۹۰ ثانیه بود که اکنون به ۹۶ ثانیه افزایش یافته است. در فیزیک، پیش از این ۴۵ سوال با زمان ۵۵ دقیقه داشتیم و متوسط زمان پاسخگویی به هرسوال، ۷۳ ثانیه بود که اکنون به ۷۵ ثانیه افزایش یافته است. در شیمی، در گذشته ۳۵ سوال با زمان ۳۵ دقیقه داشتیم و متوسط زمان پاسخگویی به هر سوال ۶۰ ثانیه بود که در حال حاضر تغییری نکرده است.


🔝 به این ترتیب داوطلبان گروه ریاضی، چون درس ریاضیات را در یک دفترچه مجزا پاسخ می دهند دیگر امکان کم توجهی به آن و دادن زمان آن درس به فیزیک و شیمی، یا کم کردن زمان از دو درس دیگر و دادن به ریاضیات را ندارند. همچنین باید تمام سوالات را (حسابان، هندسه، گسسته و آمار و احتمال) به صورت پیوسته پاسخ دهند و امکان تقسیم آن در دو بخش نیست. به این ترتیب ریاضیات، درسی مهم و سرنوشت ساز تر نسبت به گذشته خواهد شد.


🧬 در گروه علوم تجربی یک دفترچه و پاسخنامه عمومی همراه با ۱۰۰ سوال طی بازه پاسخ‌دهی ۷۵ دقیقه طراحی شده است. علاوه بر این دو دفترچه اختصاصی دیگر نیز دارند، دفترچه شماره ۲ شامل درس ریاضی همراه ۳۰ سوال در زمان پاسخ دهی ۵۰ دقیقه، زیست‌شناسی ۵۰ سوال با زمان پاسخ گویی ۴۰ دقیقه است. مجموع دفترچه شماره ۸۰ سوال در ۹۰ دقیقه می‌شود.


◾️ دفترچه شماره ۳ گروه علوم تجربی شامل درس فیزیک ۳۰ سوال با زمان پاسخ دهی ۳۷ دقیقه، شیمی ۳۵ سوال با زمان پاسخ دهی ۳۷ دقیقه، زمین‌شناسی ۲۰ سوال با زمان پاسخ دهی ۱۶ دقیقه است که در مجموع سوالات دفترچه سوم گروه علوم تجربی ۸۵ سوال در ۹۰ دقیقه است.


🏷 در گروه تجربی نیز، تقسیم بندی مطابق همان حالت مطلوبی است که پیش از این گفتم. در درس ریاضی در سال های گذشته، ۳۰ سوال با زمان ۴۷ دقیقه داشتیم و متوسط زمان پاسخگویی به هر سوال، ۹۴ ثانیه بود که اکنون به ۱۰۰ ثانیه افزایش یافته است. این بیش ترین زمانی است که برای پاسخ به هر سوال در میان تمام درس های کنکور ریاضی و تجربی اختصاص داده شده است که می تواند نشان از دشوار ماندن این درس باشد! در درس زیست شناسی در گذشته، ۵۰ سوال با زمان ۳۷ دقیقه داشتیم که متوسط زمان پاسخگویی به هر سوال، ۴۴ ثانیه بود که اکنون به ۴۸ ثانیه افزایش یافته است. 


◽️ در درس فیزیک پیش از این، ۳۰ سوال با زمان ۳۷ دقیقه داشتیم و متوسط زمان پاسخگویی به هر سوال، ۷۴ ثانیه بود که در کنکور پیش رو هیچ تغییری نخواهد داشت. در درس شیمی قبلاً ۳۵ سوال با زمان ۳۵ دقیقه داشتیم و متوسط زمان پاسخگویی به هر سوال ۶۰ ثانیه بود که در حال حاضر، به ۶۳ افزایش پیدا کرده است. در درس زمین شناسی در گذشته ۲۵ سوال با زمان ۲۰ دقیقه داشتیم که در حال حاضر ۲۰ سوال با زمان ۱۶ دقیقه خواهیم داشت که این برای داوطلبانی که خواهان ادامه تحصیل در رشته داروسازی نیستند و این درس را پاسخ نمی دهند، به معنای اختصاص پنج دقیقه کمتر به سایر دروس نسبت به سال های گذشته است.


🔝 دفترچه اول برای داوطلبان گروه تجربی، سخت ترین دفترچه خواهد بود. چراکه یک درس بسیار عمیق و مفهومی به نام زیست شناسی در کنار یک درس مسئله محور و محاسباتی سنگین به نام ریاضی قرار گرفته است. از سویی درس زیست شناسی برای کسب درصد مطلوب به زمانی بیش از این نیاز دارد اما درس ریاضی با سطح دشواری که خواهد داشت اجازه وام گرفتن نمی دهد مگر به قیمت رها کردن تعدادی از سوالات. با این وجود توصیه اولیه من به شما این است که زیست شناسی را با توجه به ضریب بالای آن در اولویت برای پاسخگویی و کسب درصد مطلوب قرار دهید اما این به معنای کنار گذاشتن و شهید کردن ریاضی که درسی بسیار مهم در گروه تجربی است نمی باشد.*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*یه پیشنهاد برادر وارانه بدون هیچ سند و مدرکی دارم به کنکوریا 
عمومی رو خوب ببندید ، حتی  خوب تر از اون خوبی که سقف انتظارتون بود*

----------


## aminlmnop

> *یه پیشنهاد برادر وارانه بدون هیچ سند و مدرکی دارم به کنکوریا 
> عمومی رو خوب ببندید ، حتی  خوب تر از اون خوبی که سقف انتظارتون بود*



تجمیع گفته های بچه ها :عمومی رو خیلی خوب ببندید - ریاضی و زیست رفتن تو دفترچه مرگ و باید تسلط بهتری روشون داشت - فیزیک و شیمی تایم نسبتا بیشتری دارند و با تسلط خوب میشه به درصدای خوبی رسید .

نتیجه انتهایی : همه درس ها رو خوب بخونید :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

پ.ن : قبلا میزان تاثیر گذاری تغییرات رو با کلمه ( هیچی ) توصیف کرده بودم...

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> تجمیع گفته های بچه ها :عمومی رو خیلی خوب ببندید - ریاضی و زیست رفتن تو دفترچه مرگ و باید تسلط بهتری روشون داشت - فیزیک و شیمی تایم نسبتا بیشتری دارند و با تسلط خوب میشه به درصدای خوبی رسید .
> 
> نتیجه انتهایی : همه درس ها رو خوب بخونید
> 
> پ.ن : قبلا میزان تاثیر گذاری تغییرات رو با کلمه ( هیچی ) توصیف کرده بودم...


*
واقعیت هم همینه
هر تغییری که اتفاق بیوفته...
...کنکوریا چاره ای جز خوندن ندارن
باید درسا رو خیلی خوب خوند در هر صورت*

----------


## Para3too

سلام دوستان من روی این لینک زدم و خوندمش اون آخراش یه چیزی نوشته بود که منو یکم گیج کرد اگه کسی اطلاعی داره لطفا کمکم کنه
من کارنامه ای که از مدرسه دریافت کردم فقط نمرات احتمان نهایی بود بدون معدل و این که چند بار با مدرسه تماس گرفتم برای کارنامه ولی همش پیچوندن چون مدرسه غیر انتفاعی بودم زیاد روی نظم نبود.
موقع ثبت نام برای کنکور ازم معدل کتبی نهایی و معدل دیپلم رو خواستن و من چون کارنامه ای دریافت نکرده بودم نمیدونستم چنده و اون آقای کافینتی گفت ی چیز حدودی بگو و منم چیزی کمتر از معدل واقعیم گفتم توی این لینک بالا  نوشته شده که معدلی که نوشتی نباید با معدل واقعیت مغایرت داشته باشه الان واسه من مشکلی پیش میاد؟

و این که نوشته در پنج نوبت امکان اصلاحش هست اون پنج نوبت دقیقا یعنی چه زمانی؟

----------


## mojtabamessi

> سلام دوستان من روی این لینک زدم و خوندمش اون آخراش یه چیزی نوشته بود که منو یکم گیج کرد اگه کسی اطلاعی داره لطفا کمکم کنه
> من کارنامه ای که از مدرسه دریافت کردم فقط نمرات احتمان نهایی بود بدون معدل و این که چند بار با مدرسه تماس گرفتم برای کارنامه ولی همش پیچوندن چون مدرسه غیر انتفاعی بودم زیاد روی نظم نبود.
> موقع ثبت نام برای کنکور ازم معدل کتبی نهایی و معدل دیپلم رو خواستن و من چون کارنامه ای دریافت نکرده بودم نمیدونستم چنده و اون آقای کافینتی گفت ی چیز حدودی بگو و منم چیزی کمتر از معدل واقعیم گفتم توی این لینک بالا  نوشته شده که معدلی که نوشتی نباید با معدل واقعیت مغایرت داشته باشه الان واسه من مشکلی پیش میاد؟
> 
> و این که نوشته در پنج نوبت امکان اصلاحش هست اون پنج نوبت دقیقا یعنی چه زمانی؟


زمان اصلاح اعلام کردن فکر کنم از ۱ اسفند چند روز فرصت مجدد گذاشتن

----------

